

On Bubbles … And Why We’ll Be Just Fine - happyfeet
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/06/22/on-bubbles-and-why-well-be-just-fine/

======
alain94040
One of the most important charts in that article is the valuation range. How
often do you see a VC give specific numbers for valuations? The direct link
is: [http://bothsides.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/...](http://bothsides.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/06/bull-market-pricing.jpg)

But you should read all of it (or watch the video of the speech, which is more
or less the same content).

